# V: WinSPS-S5 Std. V1.61 + Kex + SPS-VISU V1.0



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

  ich verkaufe das, habe es vor kurzem im Keller im Regal gefunden, stammt aus einer Christiani-SPS-Schulung, da ich kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr habe, kann ich es weder benutzen, noch testen. WinSPS sind zwei Disketten, das Visu ist eine Diskette, dazu gibt es das Handbuch zu WinSPS S5 und den Reg.-Code. Ich denk so an 50 Euro inkl. vers. Versand. Bei interesse, Mail an bart__s@web.de .

Gruss Daniel.


----------



## Peter Rössler (13 Dezember 2007)

*Winspa-s5*

Hallo Daniel,

gibt es diese Software noch bei Dir?
Wenn ja, kann  das Programm auf die SIMATIC S5 100U zugreifen?

Ich trainier zur Zeit mit einer WINSPS Demo, die das nicht kann.

Habe aus einer alten Steuerung eine SIMATIC S5 ausgebaut und will damit meine Modellbahn  im Schattenbahnhof steuern.

Habe Dir schon eine seperate e-mail gemacht, bin aber nicht sicher, dass die ankommt, weil Deine Adresse irgenwie nicht eindeutig war oder ist.

Gruß  Peter


----------



## Peter Rössler (21 Dezember 2007)

*Winsps-s5*

Hallo Daniel,

steht die angebotene Software noch zum Verkauf?  Wenn ja, bitte melden.

Peter Rössler  e-mail: peter-roessler@arcor,de

Danke   P.R.


----------

